# Mail : envoi d'un mail sans barres rouges ou bleues



## abc74 (14 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Dans mail, lorsque l'on renvoie un message on a des barres rouges ou bleues à gauche du texte.
Connaissez-vous la manipulation à faire pour les éliminer ?
Merci pour votre aide.
Bon week-end



------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question de Mail, logiciel de messagerie internet, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Sly54 (14 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Si tu as ces barres verticales, c'est parce que tu cites du texte.
Pour ne plus avoir ces barres tu peux donc :

ne plus citer de texte (là au moins, c'est radical),
aller dans les préférences de Mail et changer la façon de citer le texte.


----------



## abc74 (15 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Merci pour cette réponse qui a répondu à mes attentes. Je n'avais pas pensé à modifier ces préférences la.


----------



## marlouis (19 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour et désolé d'exhumer ce sujet d'il y a dix ans mais je ne trouve pas l'option pour supprimer les barres de citation dans les préférences de mail Version 16.0 (Mac Os Monterey 12.3). 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses... 
Joseph


----------



## baron (19 Septembre 2022)

Préférences Mail > Rédaction > (Réponse) : "Augmenter le niveau de citation".
Si tu décoches cette case, tu n'as plus les barres latérales qui indiquent une citation mais seulement une ligne ajoutée en début de message "Début du message réexpédié :".​
Si ton besoin est seulement ponctuel, tu peux aussi diminuer le niveau de citation dans le menu Format après sélection des paragraphes concernés.


----------



## marlouis (19 Septembre 2022)

C'est bien noté ! Merci beaucoup Baron pour ta réponse


----------

